# Need Help Asap On Piranha Eggs Hatching



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

delete post


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not an expert but Do NOT remove any of the adults out of the tank. Since the eggs hatched siphon them into a 10-20gal tank with their parents water along with a sponge filter. You should go buy some brine shrimp eggs if you haven't already. Go read my thread "Help Breeding" and you should find everthing there. Good luck and ask around if you need more help.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i would just siphon all the eggs/fry you can out of the gravel and toss them in the 55g. make sure you have adequate filtration for the 55g in sponge filters and use water from the parents tank if you can. maybe put the other reds in buckets till you do this, and then after you remove all the eggs you can, put the others back with the solo one...he is just aerating the eggs, kind of fanning at them which is normal.

in the future you can just leave all the of adults in the 120g, and after about 48 hours after spawning, remove all the eggs and toss them in a fry tank. for the most part they will all be in a small area. how you have them all spread out now is not good in the sense you have to siphon a lot of the parent tank to get all the eggs out. also, because of this you will have a lot of debris in the fry tank, so you can just use a turkey baster or air ling tubing, like for an air pump, a mini-siphon, to clean the debris out.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

your fine as long as there is a dead spot in the tank for the fry to rest on. you can just leave it bare and decorations are not needed at all. if it's a hob filter you don't want them to get sucked in but probably not an issue if you have a sponge wrapped around the intake and its weak...but that's also why people usually use just sponge filters in the beginning.

i always just fed live bbs, i'm not sure they will take to crushed pellets...i guess they would but may refuse for few days, can't really say for sure one way or the other, i always just fed live bbs for first few weeks then graduated to frozen brine and bloodworms.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

should be ok, sometimes they seem to lump together. when they are more free moving they will separate.


----------



## norgebball (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------

